
Joxa: A concurrent, distributed Lisp for the Erlang VM - headalgorithm
http://joxa.org
======
thelazydogsback
Isn't this quite old? This first thing I'd expect to see is how it compares to
LFE (Lisp flavored Erlang) and Clojerl. Hopefully one gets picked and then
tooling can get worked on -- although I know the language itself is always the
fun part.

